# moving to portland...any hills



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

or good group rides. going to college. the steeper and longer the better. I'm also looking for some good riders (cat 2ish) to ride with.
thanks


----------



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

*Here are a few to whet your appetitie...*

http://www.lclark.edu/~kolitch/cycling.html

though it is by no means an all-encompassing list.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Portland has ALL dem hills.

Council Crest is just outside of downtown, and is at elevation ~1100 something. The whole skyline ridge runs northwest from there, and though it doesn't get any higher than that, up and down 1,000 feet a dozen times is enough to wear you out. The harest of these are Newberry, Logie Trail, and Rocky Point, near the far end. There are also a few SILLY steep sections, though they are short -- Brynwood Drive from NW Miller to Skyline is a 1/3 mile section that AVERAGES 20%. My HAC4 recorded it's two steepest pitches as 26.7%. If you want to get ready for de Ronde or something.

Or, if you want steadier, longer grades, head to the Columbia Gorge northeast of town, where Larch Mountain's 4,000 foot ascent isn't all that steep, but, come on, it's a 14-mile climb.

You say you want "Cat 2ish" riders, but I'm guessing you're not on a team. Are you an unattached cat 2? Where are you going to school?


----------



## swany (Jan 17, 2005)

Tuesday night at PIR is a good place to get a feel for the Portland racing scene. It's flat, but there'll be plenty of strong riders to hook up with.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

POrtland is all hills you nut...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Which school? If you're in the neighborhood of 'pill hill' you'll find plenty close at hand. In other parts of town, the slopes can vary, or you'll have a longer ride to get there. BTW, get yourself a copy of the Portland bike map. You'll thank me later.:wink:


----------



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

*hi*



mdehner said:


> http://www.lclark.edu/~kolitch/cycling.html
> 
> though it is by no means an all-encompassing list.


so I'm here now. it's beautiful riding. just saw your list and am wondering where those hills or mountains are. where's the time trial course that's about 9 miles? where's the closest big thing? I've been going up to skyline and riding the lief ericson ttrail on my cross bike. great but now having seen your longer things I must know more. 
610 416 2650
john
lets ride sometime. I've got tons of time till the 25th when school starts


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Which school? If you're in the neighborhood of 'pill hill' you'll find plenty close at hand. In other parts of town, the slopes can vary, or you'll have a longer ride to get there. BTW, get yourself a copy of the Portland bike map. You'll thank me later.:wink:


And Rubber to the Road vol2. Available at area bike shops and Powell's.

Gordon


----------

